# Australians - Is it as bad as the media is making it out to be?



## subcon959 (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm not in contact with the few friends I have in Australia, so I'm relying on media coverage of the situation and it's pretty shocking how bad they're making it out to be. I know there as some members here from Australia so I was wondering if it really is that bad or are they exaggerating for views/clicks. Maybe it's even worse than they are showing?

I find articles like this one pretty troubling to read https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-59486285 and the whole idea of Covid Camps sounds awful in itself.


----------



## Milenko (Dec 11, 2021)

No, they make you quarantine for 2 weeks if you're returning from a country of interest. The media has made us look insane over the last few months with our lockdowns but the results have spoke for themselves (but our next wave is starting because of omicron and masks and check ins are ment to be scrapped in a few days.. but hopefully not)


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 11, 2021)

Milenko said:


> No, they make you quarantine for 2 weeks if you're returning from a country of interest. The media has made us look insane over the last few months with our lockdowns but the results have spoke for themselves (but our next wave is starting because of omicron and masks and check ins are ment to be scrapped in a few days.. but hopefully not)


Thanks, it's nice to hear a more grounded view of things. As you said, the media are making you look really ridiculous and it's hard to find what the reality is actually like.

The type of words they use seems to be designed to evoke a particular response.. like "checkpoints" and "manhunt". I had images in my head of people being dragged back to camps like fugitives.


----------



## RAHelllord (Dec 11, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I'm not in contact with the few friends I have in Australia, so I'm relying on media coverage of the situation and it's pretty shocking how bad they're making it out to be. I know there as some members here from Australia so I was wondering if it really is that bad or are they exaggerating for views/clicks. Maybe it's even worse than they are showing?
> 
> I find articles like this one pretty troubling to read https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-59486285 and the whole idea of Covid Camps sounds awful in itself.


Those things aren't concentration camps, from what little I've seen online they're basically just regular camping grounds fenced in with a bunch of huts in hotel room quality and furnishing, not prison cells.

For example one testimonial would https://www.scmp.com/economy/global...s-what-life-inside-australian-quarantine-camp



subcon959 said:


> Thanks, it's nice to hear a more grounded view of things. As you said, the media are making you look really ridiculous and it's hard to find what the reality is actually like.
> 
> The type of words they use seems to be designed to evoke a particular response.. like "checkpoints" and "manhunt". I had images in my head of people being dragged back to camps like fugitives.


If they escape mandatory quarantine they will be hunted down and put back in, that is kind of the definition of a mandatory quarantine, you can't just skip it if you don't feel like it.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 11, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> If they escape mandatory quarantine they will be hunted down and put back in, that is kind of the definition of a mandatory quarantine, you can't just skip it if you don't feel like it.


Right, but the type of wording can evoke very different emotions.. like "they were escorted back" versus "they were hunted down".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2021)

oh trust me it's worse. first we hve a fucktard of an idiot PM in charge who only cares about the budget. his banned lock downs now and is allowing ANYONE to travel into australia instead of locking down airports he practically said go ahead covid go and spread i don't care! he deliberatly let in people from south africa and spread omicron which is now spreading like wildfire across every single state and his doing doing a fucking thing to stop it his basically the worst PM in the whole history of the country!! the whole country is going to be infected soon except maybe WA they are the only ones who have the brains to shut their borders. the rest of them don't have a fuckling clue and care only about the tourist season which is spreading omicron 100% more. were all fucking doomed


----------



## XDel (Dec 27, 2021)

Is it any wonder the people are confused...


----------



## Milenko (Dec 27, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> oh trust me it's worse. first we hve a fucktard of an idiot PM in charge who only cares about the budget. his banned lock downs now and is allowing ANYONE to travel into australia instead of locking down airports he practically said go ahead covid go and spread i don't care! he deliberatly let in people from south africa and spread omicron which is now spreading like wildfire across every single state and his doing doing a fucking thing to stop it his basically the worst PM in the whole history of the country!! the whole country is going to be infected soon except maybe WA they are the only ones who have the brains to shut their borders. the rest of them don't have a fuckling clue and care only about the tourist season which is spreading omicron 100% more. were all fucking doomed


To expand on this, we've had masks as a requirement for indoor locations outside the home for most of the year, and they took that away (as well as QR code check ins for contact tracing) right as Omicron hit. Then a week later they brought it all back, so they basically let it spread for a whole week for no reason. Our cases went from a few hundred a day to thousands all because one guy doesn't like masks, so his week of easing restrictions was pointless and will cost lives.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2021)

and now the idiot nsw prem is telling people to go on holidays!


----------



## djpannda (Dec 27, 2021)

that cant be right? Prophetic Leader Mike Lindell stated that the Australian government is keeping everyone in Internment camps and using Attack Drones to Chase down people..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2021)

nope complete opposite it's do whatever the fuck you want now!


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope complete opposite it's do whatever the fuck you want now!


That explains this graph then... that's a pretty big spike.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 12, 2022)

Are they gonna deport Novax Djokovic


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 12, 2022)

SCOMO (our useless fucking PM) won't let him stay the country because his not a footy player


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Are they gonna deport Novax Djokovic


YEP


----------



## Milenko (Jan 14, 2022)

Who gives a shit about him, we have bigger problems


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 18, 2022)

https://www.rt.com/news/546344-australian-border-phone-passwords/

The Australian government has devolved Australia back to a dictatorial penal colony. Sad.

I'd never give my passwords to a family relative, never mind a complete stranger. Australia is out of their mind.

P.S. Novak was lucky he got deported than staying in that penal colony.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2022)

the whole thing was fabricated so scomo (our fucktard of a PM) could distract everyone from the absolute appalling job his done keeping the pandemic in check! but that still won't save his low polls


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 19, 2022)

This isn't a particularly good look for Aussieland...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2022)

oh it just gets better and better when school goes back now if kids have covid at school they aren't going to bother locking down the school or doing anything about it. it's just another school day! SCOMO continues to get more and more pathetic each week!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2022)

remember when you guys had trump? i guarantee he was a saint compared to our PM. if his religion discrimination bill gets in he is going to fuck the country single-handedly!


----------



## Milenko (Feb 3, 2022)

How exactly? I'm not religious but I don't see what the big deal is, no one should be discriminated against


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2022)

The only reason the do the religious discrimination bill is to give people the right to discriminate against people on religious grounds.
Do they really believe people can't see that

Just about everyone sans the PM hates this legislation, because it either does too much or not enough, depending on the perspective.

Its to placate the ACL after the gay marriage plebiscite.

Scomo still wants to hedge his bets and assuage the extremist christians who feel they're losing control of modern society.

I.e. he still wants to be Trump


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2022)

our pm has literally turned into Donald trump. now his trying to steal power to stay elected!


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2022)

Would Albanese really be any better though? I guess he couldn't be worse..


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 9, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> Those things aren't concentration camps, from what little I've seen online they're basically just regular camping grounds fenced in with a bunch of huts in hotel room quality and furnishing, not prison cells.
> 
> For example one testimonial would https://www.scmp.com/economy/global...s-what-life-inside-australian-quarantine-camp
> 
> ...


"Hunted down" "not concentration camp" lol what


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 9, 2022)

and how does our pm deal with flood victims who are protesting while touring flood areas? he hides in the city hall while the police hold them back. *fucking pathetic! *if it wasn't for putin he would be number one at the top of the list as the worst people on earth!


----------

